# Game Wanted Friday 10th April Afternoon. Lincolnshire/leicestershire



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2015)

Taking daughter back up to Uni in Lincoln on Friday, so if anyone is anywhere around Lincoln /Leicestershire and can accommodate a guest. please shout

Thanks


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2015)

Would have quite happily offered you a game on the Hotchkin but it's closed for the central England men's foursomes from Thursday to Sunday. 

What time are you looking to tee off?


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks LQ I'd have bitten your hand off there 

Looking to Tee off somewhere between 1-2.30 ish


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 8, 2015)

Hopefully someone will be along with a game for you, If you want a game when your next up give me a bit of notice and we can arrange it.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Mate


----------



## Hobbit (Apr 8, 2015)

Middlesbrough's only 2hrs north of Lincoln. Just around the corner really...


----------



## DangerousDave86 (Apr 8, 2015)

If you can find a course I'll go round with you. Need the practice ha


----------



## GB72 (Apr 8, 2015)

Pity I am at work otherwise would have been happy to entertain


----------



## fundy (Apr 8, 2015)

im assuming ours at 1.08 is too early/too far south Phil (I have LiverpoolPhil and Robobum coming for a game) but thought id offer just in case


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 8, 2015)

PM sent.


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Apr 8, 2015)

Thanks Mickie PM sent back
Jeez this forum just works dont it


----------



## Evesdad (Apr 9, 2015)

Sorry Phil my wife's going into work for the day or I'd have glady hosted you!


----------

